# Soldador inverter como auxiliar de arranque, ¿se podrá?



## AleSergi (Jun 12, 2016)

Una duda/pregunta, nadie conecto esas soldadoras inverter monofásicas caseras (de unos 130 a 220 A) como auxiliar de arranque, es decir para que mueva el motor de arranque de un motor a explosión.

En mi caso sería el motor de una moto 200cc, así que no creo que sean más de 50A (tal vez menos)., digo, no son fuentes de corriente constante los soldadores inverter, si fijo su corriente a un valor determinado, para el arrancador en cuestion, funcionará?

No se sucederán de esos fomenos transitorios típicos de la conmutación de los bobinados con tensiones inversas que destruirian el inverter?
Alguna data, chiflen.


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 12, 2016)

Seteala en 30A y con el multimetro fíjate que sea 15vcd 
El problema es el voltaje... si se pasa vas a quemar focos CDI fusible y puedes arruinar la batería... 

Todo esto a tu riesgo otro detalle es que son en alta frecuencia... sirve más para cargar la batería que psra dar arranque...
 Es mejor que reacondiciones la batería y y consigas un cargador chiquito de 5A o 10A.... asi dejas la bateria cargando a la noche o antes de salir... y le das arranque sin dramas....

Saludos y cuidado!


----------



## AleSergi (Jun 12, 2016)

jua jua jua... la bateria, no es tal, es un SUMIDERO de energía.... por eso la retiré.

de conectar, solo lo haria al arranque, al resto del sistema eléctrico, obvio que no.


----------



## jesus mogollon (Sep 26, 2016)

buenas hice un arrancador con nuestro amigo TL494 y dos SCR de 50Amper lo calcule para 14voltios y me ha dado buen resultado con encender un motor 4 cilindros 1.8cc y otro 302 de la ford,por supuesto el transformador me da 24voltios en el secundario y 20 amper.dejo que carge la bateria por algunos minutos dependiendo de que tan mala esta la bateria y procedo a encender el carro,saldos


----------

